# apps are not downloading in LG L4 E445 showing error 403



## V.M.kumar (Dec 17, 2013)

in my lg phone apps are not downloading and show showing error403 and error927 so plez help me


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello V.M Kumar :welcome:

How are you connecting to the internet? GPRS/3G or Wi-Fi?


----------

